# Soft-press rubber boot question



## yazkaz (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm running out of the so-called DX soft-press rubber boots that features a near full-height center stub, and would like to get more.
To be precise, the one sold at OR and previously LH that is regarded as "soft-press" type.

However, when I browse the KaiDomain site there are various specs of silicone boots being offered. So which should be the boot I'm looking for?
I suspect this one...
http://kaidomain.com/Flashlight-DIY...ailcaps/14mm-D-x-8mm-H-Silicone-Tailcaps-5pcs
http://kaidomain.com/Flashlight-DIY.../14mm(D)x8mm(H)-Silicone-Tailcaps-Multi-Color

However, when I look at the drawings of the aforementioned boot I don't see the center stub being present.

Can someone shed some light on this? Which exactly is the "soft-press" boot that I'm looking for??


----------



## scout24 (Jun 7, 2019)

Thread cleaned up, responses not specific to OP's request and question have been removed.


----------



## yazkaz (Jun 7, 2019)

scout24 said:


> Thread cleaned up, responses not specific to OP's request and question have been removed.


Thank you very much. I did find the very first response humiliating so it's great to see that comment removed.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 17, 2019)

FYI

I trim each SP boot to order so anytime you want a full length center, just request it in the notes.


----------

